# Annual Jake Belt & Holster Sale with FREE SHIPPING!!!



## TheisHolsters (Jul 26, 2008)

*Annual Jake Belt & Holster Sale with FREE SHIPPING!!!*

*Hybrid Holsters starting at $49.95 Jake Belts $55.00*

*As many of you know, I named my Carry Belt "The Jake Belt" after my grandson Jake. *
*He turns 8 years old in May so we have a Jake Belt sale this time every year through the end of May. *
*This year we are adding a Hybrid Holster sale also!!! Check out our website for all info https://theisholsters.com


Please share this with your friends that may want a great deal in a true hand made American product.

*


----------



## toddcshoe (Apr 18, 2017)

Do you make a IWB for a IWI Jericho 941F with a rail? I can't seem to find a decent molded one for it. I have found lots of "one size fits all" nylon stuff but nothing for this particular pistol that is comfortable to carry and allows easy re-holstering.


----------



## TheisHolsters (Jul 26, 2008)

toddcshoe said:


> Do you make a IWB for a IWI Jericho 941F with a rail? I can't seem to find a decent molded one for it. I have found lots of "one size fits all" nylon stuff but nothing for this particular pistol that is comfortable to carry and allows easy re-holstering.


 I may be able to I just located a mold that I thing will work. Take a look at the picture below and let me know if it matches your gun. If so I will buy it and get you a good holster made.


----------



## toddcshoe (Apr 18, 2017)

Yes sir, that definitely looks like my pistol. I can get out the manual and give you exact specs if you need it.


----------



## TheisHolsters (Jul 26, 2008)

toddcshoe said:


> Yes sir, that definitely looks like my pistol. I can get out the manual and give you exact specs if you need it.


I will get it ordered and list it on my website so you can get you a holster for your gun.

Sent from my SM-T900 using Tapatalk


----------



## toddcshoe (Apr 18, 2017)

Thank you so much. I really look forward to it. I'd like to carry that pistol more often than I do and in a holster actually designed for it. I will check out your website every few days or so and order one up as soon as I see it. Thanks again.


----------

